# gold spoons and forks



## cloomis (Dec 7, 2008)

I got 23 lbs of old gold plated spoons and forks ,will AP work well to strip theses ?


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 7, 2008)

I would use the sulfuric stripping cell. AP has problems with high iron content items.

Steve


----------



## Jim (Dec 7, 2008)

Yea ive had a batch of AP go stupid with about 10 cpu's with the iron basemetal pins on them. The solution gets very cloudy and i wanted it clear when i was done with it to c if any values precipiteted. But guess not lol


----------



## cloomis (Dec 8, 2008)

gess ill have to order some more glycerin ,d you know where i can find it like home depo /lowles ?


----------



## Oz (Dec 8, 2008)

Jim,

What kind of CPU had iron pins?


----------



## bmgold (Dec 8, 2008)

I think drug stores sell small bottles of glycerin. 

I'm pretty sure I read a post by Lazersteve stating that the glycerin isn't needed. I'd give it a shot without it.

Here's a link to that message:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=41&start=75


----------



## Jim (Dec 8, 2008)

To Oz

The smaller ceramic 486's have an iron basemetal i think because i had alot of orange particulate in the solution.
This might need to be varified by the pros tho


----------



## Oz (Dec 8, 2008)

I’m far from a pro but orange in a chloride solution makes me wonder about platinum. I just can’t think of a good reason to have iron in CPU pins (I could be easily wrong) but I have heard of PGMs in CPUs.


----------



## qst42know (Dec 8, 2008)

I've been told they are kovar, a compound of iron, nickle, and cobalt, they do respond to a magnet. I believe Steve has a document on his site to that effect. Magnetic would aid in their handling for insertion and nickle and cobalt add to their electrical, physical, and thermal properties.


----------



## cloomis (Dec 11, 2008)

so steve u say its ok to run a cell with just sulfuric acid ,any tricks involved or what? thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 11, 2008)

No tricks.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 13, 2008)

The gold plating on tableware will usually be quite thin. I would guess between 5 to 10 millionths of an inch. At $800 gold, that would be between $.04 and $.08 per square inch. It should strip almost instantly in the sulfuric cell. There is probably stuff that is plated thicker, but I've never run across it. For the umpteenth time, glycerin isn't required in the cell.


----------

